# What does a hernia do to a mans sex drive?



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband has had a abdominal hernia for at least 5 years now. He has much lower of a sex drive than me. It sex drive used to be ok, before we had 2 misscarriages in a row and then everything else started happening in our life. Financial strain for many years after the birth of our special needs son. The finances are gettign better now that we will be filing for bankrupcy after we file our 2011 taxes. We will be getting a fresh start so I'm excited about that.

So my question is does a hernia just contribute to sexual desire problems in men?

He will hopefully have his hernia fixed this year soon. He may be gettign laid off in April, which would be a good time for him to have it fixed during his down time. He is with a union so he is job attached when laid off.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My hernia three years ago didn't slow me down at all as far as sex goes.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

DanF said:


> My hernia three years ago didn't slow me down at all as far as sex goes.


Thanks for your expeirence. I just thought I would ask about this. Glad to know its probably not slowing him down any. When he is not stressed he seems fine


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Dean* said:


> I'm not sure about the Hernia.
> 
> But I am surprised you are still getting some sex.
> 
> ...


Yes he does have stress, but I beleive its much much less now than it was before our seperation and of course much less now that the seperation....divorce or not period is over.
Our debt is all going away soon with bankrupcy and we have a cruise coming up. Right now he is stressed about the airline tickets that we need to purchase soon.

As far as being surprised that I'm getting sex, wel I'm surprised too, but SEX was a huge issue with me not feeling sexya nd attractive for him. Also I think its true that absence makes the heart grow fonder


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't imagine a hernia would affect sex drive -- I think he may be using that as an excuse.

A hernia could affect one's ability to have pain free sex, but that doesn't mean he WANT sex any less.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

TallJeff said:


> I can't imagine a hernia would affect sex drive -- I think he may be using that as an excuse.
> 
> A hernia could affect one's ability to have pain free sex, but that doesn't mean he WANT sex any less.


I actually think your right. My husband really has seemed like he will use any excuse not to have sex. He really reminds me a lot of what men say about thier wives who don't want sex. I wish my husband was more sex crazed like he used to be. 3 times per week would be good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Depends on how much his wife weighs!!!



(sorry - really couldn't help it...)


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

blueskies30 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Speechless? I have that affect...


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Weight is not my issue, but he does not like his. He's not to bad in my eyes, just a bit of a belly now. I'm a lot under 125, so it's not my weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

blueskies30 said:


> Weight is not my issue, but he does not like his. He's not to bad in my eyes, just a bit of a belly now. I'm a lot under 125, so it's not my weight.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry - was my attempt at a bad joke. I just associate hernias with lifting limitations.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

blueskies30 said:


> Weight is not my issue, but he does not like his. He's not to bad in my eyes, just a bit of a belly now. I'm a lot under 125, so it's not my weight.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think his point was that lifting more than a few pounds when you have a hernia is a no-no...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Speechless? I have that affect...


Ha ha you made me laugh LMAO

I've been using my phone, so I must have made a mistake there, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

One outta two ain't bad!


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

PBear said:


> I think his point was that lifting more than a few pounds when you have a hernia is a no-no...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband regularly lifts all day at work. He does complain about his hernia hurting sometimes, but not often. He mostly complains about back pain. Our mattress is in dire need of replacing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

